# Awning For Rear Slide



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Any ideas or suggestions for doing an awning over the rear slide out? The manufacturers that I could find have models that are wide enough but wont' extend out far enough to cover the rear slide on an outback.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Check old topics someone made one a year or two ago. There should be some pics in the gallery.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Check Here.

snsgraham came up with something pretty snazzy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Check Here.
> 
> snsgraham came up with something pretty snazzy.
> [snapback]86726[/snapback]​


Ya, it was sweet. But then he went and sold his Outback and didn't even offer to take it off and give to me...







(hehehehe)


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

It looks like snsgraham got his from A&E- a pretty reputable company. I wonder if we got enough interested OBers if we could get a quantity discount?


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Could you buy one that's wide enough, some extra material and stich the extra length in?


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

snsgraham's did look like an A&E awning but when I checked with them I found out that they only make their slide toppers to extend a max of 44" and the rear slide on our 26RS extends out 53". 
I sent an email to snsgraham but I guess if they sold their outback they may not be looking at this site anymore. 
Seems like there is a lot of interest in doing this mod but no manufacturers appear to support the design.

Jonathan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

jskeele said:


> snsgraham's did look like an A&E awning but when I checked with them I found out that they only make their slide toppers to extend a max of 44" and the rear slide on our 26RS extends out 53".
> I sent an email to snsgraham but I guess if they sold their outback they may not be looking at this site anymore.
> Seems like there is a lot of interest in doing this mod but no manufacturers appear to support the design.
> 
> ...


snsgraham made his own custom awning for the rear slideout.

I think he tried a couple different materials before settling on what he has (had).

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jskeele said:


> snsgraham's did look like an A&E awning but when I checked with them I found out that they only make their slide toppers to extend a max of 44" and the rear slide on our 26RS extends out 53".
> I sent an email to snsgraham but I guess if they sold their outback they may not be looking at this site anymore.
> Seems like there is a lot of interest in doing this mod but no manufacturers appear to support the design.
> 
> ...


Scott is still here...he posts often. Send him a PM, he will reply.

You really should have seen his...is was awesome. He has some serious skills to make that from scratch.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Are you talking to me?! Well are 'ya? ( Thanks for the heads up Y!)

Jim,
I would have taken the slide topper off and given it to you but the back of my TRADE IN would have looked like the Marines had used it for target practice!







One must put some holes in the slide out and also in the back of the TT. I think the topper is a permanant mod..but I can't blame you for trying!









There are pics in the link posted above and a full narrative is here. I will answer questions that come if I can, glad to help.

After a year of using the topper I don't think I could have improved much on it. That said we found that in the rain it would make the topper sag because of the lack of slope. The limiting thing here is not being able to attach to the TT high enough. The fix was to buy a cheap air mattress and fill it about 80% with air and then slide it between the top of the slide and the underside of the topper. Works really good at keeping the water from collecting.
That is the only glitch we have experienced and the benefits have way outweighed this minor inconveinence. The top of the slide stays clean and dry and the noisy rain is no longer an issue!

I will be checking back to see if 'yall have any other questions!

Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Are you talking to me?! Well are 'ya? ( Thanks for the heads up Y!)
> 
> Jim,
> I would have taken the slide topper off and given it to you but the back of my TRADE IN would have looked like the Marines had used it for target practice!
> ...


I've heard that the sag from the rain is a problem with all slide toppers.
One fix is to shove a partially inflated beach ball under the topper to give it a high point in the center.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The beach ball would be a lot easier to work with then an air mattress....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good idea, Katrina!









However on the rear slide you might need two. That is a pretty big area, and you might still get some low points with a single ball.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Jim 
That was a good Idea
Good thinking









Don


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Hey! See how you guy's have already improved on a good thing??

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

On Thursday, I received my Sunbrella awning fabric to make the slide toppers. I'll be sewing this weekend, so I may have pictures for you by the end of next weekend. I'll have to see just how much housework this project gets me out of. When I get going on something like this DW usually leaves me alone - keeps me out of her hair and she gets a lot done around the house. Timing is critical though. If I start too soon or too late she calls on me to "do" something around the house that has to do with, . . . . you know, keeping the house clean or maintaining things in working order.







I have to be up to my elbows in one of my "fun" projects at just the right time so she sees I can't leave it at that time.

Gotta go now. The kids are both at sleepovers and she's still sleeping. I have to get the sewing machine out and get it set up so I can come in from my measuring and drag the fabric past her just as she's in the middle of her first cup of coffee. Before her first cup - she won't remember that I started the project. If I wait until her second cup, she'll be too clear-headed and then I'll be in for it. *TIMING IS CRITICAL! *


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll have to keep us updated on the process
And lots of pics also









Don


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> On Thursday, I received my Sunbrella awning fabric to make the slide toppers. I'll be sewing this weekend, so I may have pictures for you by the end of next weekend. I'll have to see just how much housework this project gets me out of. When I get going on something like this DW usually leaves me alone - keeps me out of her hair and she gets a lot done around the house. Timing is critical though. If I start too soon or too late she calls on me to "do" something around the house that has to do with, . . . . you know, keeping the house clean or maintaining things in working order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you plan to attach it to the TT?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I also did the rear slide out awning mod and have the same sagging problem. It also will flap around in the wind and make a lot of noise. The small pool idea is a good idea and I will be getting one, thanks for the idea. 
Moosegut, as far as sewing this is what I did. The cost of buying a custom made awning cover was way out of line. I bought another standard cover and joined the two togethere. I cut the awning to size making sure to have the correct splines in the right places and allowed a one inch overlap and glued the two togethere rather then sewing them. I picked up some Plastiseam weatherproof fabric seam sealer made by Performix at the local RV store, it cost a couple of dollars. The process was to lay them out on the garage floor, put the glue on the 1 inch seam, heat the seam with a heat gun and press down and gently rub with a piece of 1x2 to set the seam. The whole process took around 15 min. and is a perminant weather proof seam. It was much easier then sewing you may want to look into it. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Look forward to seeing the results. Please remember to take pictures during the project. Might even make you DW "really" think your up to someone so you can stay out of house work...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > On Thursday, I received my Sunbrella awning fabric to make the slide toppers.Â I'll be sewing this weekend, so I may have pictures for you by the end of next weekend.Â I'll have to see just how much housework this project gets me out of. When I get going on something like this DW usually leaves me alone - keeps me out of her hair and she gets a lot done around the house.Â Timing is critical though.Â If I start too soon or too late she calls on me to "do" something around the house that has to do with, . . . . you know, keeping the house clean or maintaining things in working order.Â
> ...


Snaps


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Replace the "gutter" aluminum with an awning track.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Replace the "gutter" aluminum with an awning track.
> [snapback]88839[/snapback]​


This makes sense to me. Then sew a 'rope' into the leading edge of the fabric???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Replace the "gutter" aluminum with an awning track.
> [snapback]88839[/snapback]​


I don't see why that would not work

Don


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

What was used and is used on the toppers is a small diameter plastic rod. Maybe 1/8" or so. Then stitch that in the end of the topper.

Glad to hear of somebody else taking the plunge, good luck!!

Scott


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

snsgraham said:


> What was used and is used on the toppers is a small diameter plastic rod. Maybe 1/8" or so. Then stitch that in the end of the topper.
> 
> Glad to hear of somebody else taking the plunge, good luck!!
> 
> ...


Now we're talking!


----------

